# Detective Special vs. Buffalo Bore Ammo



## MichaelB (Aug 18, 2010)

My gunsmith told me I should not use +P ammo in my .38 Special Detective Special. I was considering trying some of Buffalo Bore's "heavy" non +P short barrel ammo and he warned me against that, too, claiming that it was more on the order of +P+, rather than non +P. I did try it in another gun, and it _was_ pretty snappy. Does anyone have any data or further info on Buffalo Bore and its suitability for use in my Colt's DS?


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

I'd go with your gun guy.
DS' are older guns.
I'm not too sure on the quality of the metal used to make the gun.

AFS


----------

